# Unexpected questions non-knitters ask us



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

In the past few days, I've been asked the same question by non-knitters repeatedly upon seeing my work: What are the safety pins (plastic stitch markers)? Now, I understand the question itself, but it just seems odd to me that I get asked that before anything else. 

I expect non-knitters to wonder why there is a long cord attaching the needles, since circular needles do not look like straight needles. It's the fascination with the little diaper pins that I find so funny. 

What questions do non-knitters ask you that you don't expect?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

"How do you do that?"


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

My mother-in-law was interested that I actually used a pattern. This was back in my crochet days. I have had the question about the circular needle.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

I get more comments on my age and why im knitting or crocheting since its an old lady thing to do. I like to think that its making its way to the youth.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

kaylink]I get more comments on my age and why im knitting or crocheting since its an old lady thing to do. I like to think that its making its way to the youth 

My daughters always get this too


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

kaylink said:


> I get more comments on my age and why im knitting or crocheting since its an old lady thing to do. I like to think that its making its way to the youth.


I get told that too and I am an older lady but not an old lady! I love to hear and do think that more and more "younger" people are taking an interest in learning fiber arts. Keep on knitting / crocheting especially in public. :thumbup:


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

Why do you do that when you can buy it in a store


----------



## Arstriker (Feb 10, 2013)

I get asked how I can get both my hands going. Each one doing its own thing in the same rhythm. I also get asked why I "Grrrrrrrr "at my yarn but that's normally followed by frogging so no explanation necessary lol


----------



## BunnyZ (Jan 12, 2013)

When I knit socks I am viewed as "magical" due to the lovely patterns in the sock yarn (self patterning/stripe) yarn. I just chuckle to myself and say it's not really that difficult. Usually I give away the "secret" before the end of the conversation.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine is what are all those strings sticking out...lifelines. I just smile and say my life savers!


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm always asked how long have I been working on that ? Or, how much longer will it take? Then, wouldn't it be cheaper to just buy one?


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I always take my knitting to the doctor's office and my doctor and I have long discussions about what I am working on. She finally understands what knitting does for my disposition/attitude even though the yarn investment boggles her mind.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I've had people say "you must not like to sit and be idle" or one man said it was a dying art and glad to see me doing it. Many people say they could never do it. I always say that you do what you want. If you really wanted to, you would learn.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I was knitting up a storm, baby socks on dp needles, while my daughter was in labor in March. Labor went all wkd long. Her father in law said, "you mean you got four of dem poky things there to stick me with?" I guess he (a truck driver with a heart of gold) had never watched a person knitting. within a month and a half, I was told some yarn would be coming my way, coming up from Fla to Indiana to Mich. Oh MY God!!! Huge boxes of old yarn, crochet thread and the antique patterns too from a 103 yr old lady who died. And the reason they found her to be a relative was the DNA testing thru mouth swabs done for the genealogy websites!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

This is the not unexpected one: "Could you make one for me ...."


----------



## Doc Ruffmo (Nov 26, 2011)

I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I knitted a cashmere/alpaca blend scarf for a coworker. Another coworker asked "how fast can you whip those out I need 5 or 6 for Christmas gifts?". This was a month before Christmas! I told her the price of the yarn, how long it takes to make each one, said I would need to be paid for my time plus the cost of the yarn and she simply walked away.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


LOL~


----------



## gremlin_in_the_attic (Jan 8, 2013)

kaylink said:


> I get more comments on my age and why im knitting or crocheting since its an old lady thing to do. I like to think that its making its way to the youth.


I often get the same comment -- that it's an "old lady thing" so my reply is: I'm training for my retirement!


----------



## gremlin_in_the_attic (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

When people tell me it's an old lady thing, I tell them Do you think when you turn 80 you automaticly (sp) know how to knit. Where do they get this?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

courier770 said:


> I knitted a cashmere/alpaca blend scarf for a coworker. Another coworker asked "how fast can you whip those out I need 5 or 6 for Christmas gifts?". This was a month before Christmas! I told her the price of the yarn, how long it takes to make each one, said I would need to be paid for my time plus the cost of the yarn and she simply walked away.


Yes, I've had that happen. Just tell them the cost of the yarn and they change their minds pronto


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

The common question is "what are you making?" The uncommon one (from crocheters) is "how do you do that with needles that don't have a hook on the end"?


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> Why do you do that when you can buy it in a store


This and it's a lot cheaper to buy it and Why would you WANT to make it!??
More often tho I get the Oh I could never do that, way to complicated!
Geez. Little kids in Peru learn to do knitting and crochet to help support the family (actually that is some of the, Cheaper to buy it, stuff) and many of them are illiterate and poor. You mean that you can run a computer and create a program and you can't follow a direction!!!??? too complicated for a well educated person?


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> In the past few days, I've been asked the same question by non-knitters repeatedly upon seeing my work: What are the safety pins (plastic stitch markers)? Now, I understand the question itself, but it just seems odd to me that I get asked that before anything else.
> 
> I expect non-knitters to wonder why there is a long cord attaching the needles, since circular needles do not look like straight needles. It's the fascination with the little diaper pins that I find so funny.
> 
> What questions do non-knitters ask you that you don't expect?


I was knitting with dpn while waiting for dr appointment; reception said "I've never seen anyone crochet like that"....I giggled to myself and very sweetly told her I was knitting....she still didn't have a clue !


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

My favorite comes from kids..."Can I try that?"


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I often bring my knitting to work with me to work on during my break. Had been working on some socks when one of my coworkers approached me with one of my metal DPNs and said "I believe this weapon belongs to you".


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

.


Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


You are just too funny!

I mostly get ask what I knitting


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

'Aren't you clever'! - well no - I'm not at all clever and only really do quite simple knitting that almost anyone else could do if they put their mind to it!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


I can only imagine. Lol. Keep up the good work promoting male Fibre Artists. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

While knitting socks in public I often have people say, "Why bother when you can just buy them?" Obviously they have never worn a pair of hand knitted, custom fit, comfy, warm, alpaca, cashmere or cozy woolen socks.


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

I used to be the "odd one" out with friends and coworkers because of my needle arts. Since I take it everywhere I have mad e a whole bunch of friends that don't think I'm "odd". My daughter's teachers were surprised that I do what I do but totally slown away that my teenage daughter can do some of them as well. How do people think these skills survived if by not passing it on?


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

How do they think old ladies got good at knitting, - they started when they were young, maybe even in childhood. Such a foolish notion!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

One friend always says" those are my colors" hint hint hint...how surprised she"ll be when her birthday rolls around.


----------



## patmac200057 (Mar 8, 2013)

I always take my knitting when I suspect I may have to wait. People often comment "I wouldn't have the patience to do that." And I always say "I wouldn't have the patience to just sit and do nothing."


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

The most popular question I am asked is "can anyone do that....is it easy?" and the question is usually posed by men


----------



## Carmela51 (Jan 12, 2013)

Many seem amazed to know that I have not kept any of the items I knit or crochet. They comment on how lucky family, friends and charities are. Shortly thereafter they get something I have made in the mail and it's like magic to them.


----------



## Donna1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi All...I took my knitting to the car dealer the other day when I had my car serviced....and a lady said "BOY!" you don't see THAT any more, it's a dying art.... Hope not!!
Happy Trails


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Hipoldfarmgirl said:


> I was knitting up a storm, baby socks on dp needles, while my daughter was in labor in March. Labor went all wkd long. Her father in law said, "you mean you got four of dem poky things there to stick me with?" I guess he (a truck driver with a heart of gold) had never watched a person knitting. within a month and a half, I was told some yarn would be coming my way, coming up from Fla to Indiana to Mich. Oh MY God!!! Huge boxes of old yarn, crochet thread and the antique patterns too from a 103 yr old lady who died. And the reason they found her to be a relative was the DNA testing thru mouth swabs done for the genealogy websites!


THAT is going to be interesting to go through!!!! I'm willing to bet that you could get quite a few people to help you sort through that treasure chest. Enjoy it.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


. . Keep the wonderful sense of humor..! Thank you for your service .

Comments I get.well you can't do that.... YOU did that... or the plan and simple oh don't you have better things to do. Mary


----------



## janeiowa (Jul 6, 2013)

"How do you do whatever it is with all those needles and get different colors?" This while knitting socks on dps with self-striping yarn. Knitting while sitting in waiting rooms at Univ. Hospitals, it's always an attention-getter.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


You made my day. Brings a smile to my face everytime I think about the comments you must get. Grandson is a Marine body bearer in DC. Thanks for your service to this great country.


----------



## gillian church (Jun 26, 2013)

I get asked what made me take up such "old" crafts all the time but my fave one has to be "I didn't know you could go round corners in crochet"


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

People usually ask what I'm making, ask what is that kind of needle (circular) or talk about someone they know that knits. As my husband has observed, someone always comes up to you and starts a conversation.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

1) Why do you have those different colors of yarn on the needle? (Those are my stitch markers, to make counting easier, or to alert me when it's time to go from one type of stitch to another.)
2) Will you knit me a sweater? I'll buy the yarn. (Yes, but will you give me a measly $10 an hour for my time?)
3) How long does it take you to make a hat like that? (About 12 hours. If I sell these simple stocking caps, they would cost $120 apiece. How many do you want to buy this week?)


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the statement - I always wanted to learn to knit but ... My follow up: I would be glad to teach you. So far a few have said they would like that but no comers!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love when you knit they ask "Is that crochet?" or if you are crocheting "Is that knitting?" Oh and how do you do that? I say would you like to learn? quick retreat and a even quicker no.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

The one I love the most usually comes from fellow knitters! "Why do you always use circular needles, even when you're knitting flat? I can stand those kind of needles!" I just look at them and ask "well have you ever tried them?" Response is usually NO, they just look too hard to use. These from the folks sitting there using 5 DPNS!


----------



## corvettepat (Jan 28, 2012)

then when you reply that you would love to make one for them and it would probably cost about _$?___, they go in to shock and change their minds!!!


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

One of the Fiber Festival, I attended there were a group of 4H children processing fiber to yarn. It is always great to see the children spinning and knitting.

In NW Indiana I know several children and young adults who are spinners and knitters.

The craft lives on.

Do you sell your products is the question I am asked the most. I always answered no. People do not want to paid what the products are worth.


----------



## mrsgrubb (Mar 20, 2012)

I am usually asked two questions: the first is "How do you do that so fast?" the second is "My grandmother used to make me slippers-- Do you knit those?"


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I usually get," I always wanted to learn that" or I tries that but is was too hard:.


----------



## Carmela51 (Jan 12, 2013)

Crafterwannabe - thank you for being brave on ALL fronts.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


First, and foremost, Thank you for your service!! (I have a cousin who is a combat Marine from Korean "police action"!

When asked "Why do you knit?", I'm often tempted to reply "I knit so I don't kill (time, people,kooties)". But if the person doesn't appear to have a sense of humor, I just say I can't be doing "nothing".

Keep on knitting!


----------



## faithmanages (Jul 15, 2013)

I get a lot of people who say, "knit one, purl two, knit one, purl two."


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Seems I always get asked what I'm crocheting while I'm knitting and what are you making. Funny how much more willing people are to start conversations when I'm knitting ;-)


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


Doc you are so funny. Havent seen you on here hardly at all. Would love to hear from you more. Would also love to see some of your work. You just keep on keeping on withyour knitting. There is nothing wrong with men knitting or crocheting. I love to see you guys doing a craft that most people think is a womans craft.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

gremlin_in_the_attic said:


> I often get the same comment -- that it's an "old lady thing" so my reply is: I'm training for my retirement!


LOL!!!! Love your come back!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carolynproulx (Sep 17, 2011)

kaylink said:


> I get more comments on my age and why im knitting or crocheting since its an old lady thing to do. I like to think that its making its way to the youth.


I'm a senior and we have some girls in early 20's in our groups. Moms are signing up their teenage daughters with them so they can participate in classes together. I think it's wonderful....and the young are ingenious at personalizing patterns.....I see them as future designers!!!! 
Having said all of this...I was knitting while waiting for my car repair the other day and the manager said, quote, " we'll, that's a dying art"!!!!! I just thought to myself " where have you been? "


----------



## grandpeg (Mar 13, 2011)

I was in the pharmacy waiting for my prescriptions the other day when a girl about 10 asked me from across the room, "How do you do that without looking?" I didn't even realize I was.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

the last comment was... I've never seen needles like those before ... they were talking about circulars. It was a guy and he had been saying how he was left handed and could crochet but could never learn to knit.. I pulled my knitting out and said you could knit the way I do.. most of the work is done with my left hand (continental).. he was amazed.. but since we were at work I wasn't able to give a lesson.. 
I get the old lady comments.. and my son just says its nice and that that... But he thinks I can do anything and doesn't realize how much I have learned..  his girlfriend is blown away... she has been around since I said.. I think I'm going to learn to knit...  that was 2.5 years ago...


----------



## Lehtomaki (Oct 18, 2012)

"Do you sell your work?" Is what I get asked. When I explain what I would have to charge, no one wants to buy. I prefer to gift or donate.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I get asked "Is that knit or crotchet?". I guess there are a lot of people out there who don't know the difference between crochet with 1 hook and knitting with 2 needles.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


too funny :lol:


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

When looking at a chart - you know what that means??


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

I to often hear..."are you making that for me...


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

I'm most often asked what I'm making. I keep handy a small bag that zips closed and just holds two balls of Sugar and Cream - I always have a dishcloth in progress since it requires only a simple pattern that requires no written directions. One of my husband's doctors, after I told him that it was a dishcloth and I carried it to pass the time in waiting rooms and such, remarked that if it turned into a scarf, he'd know we'd been waiting too long! Lol!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

past said:


> I get asked "Is that knit or crotchet?". I guess there are a lot of people out there who don't know the difference between crochet with 1 hook and knitting with 2 needles.


I get that quite a bit too, I don't mind answering since it gives a good opening to get a person interested.
It took my daughter quite a while to have the fiber arts click with her, but patience is key. And she is very proud of what she has finished herself!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a t-shirt that takes care of all the comments at once.... I think some of you need to go to Cafe Press and get the same shirt for yourselves!!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

same thing whether knitting or spinning, FROM WOMEN: Why do you do that when you can buy it? "I am so glad I don't have to do THAT" From MEN: Wow that is neat, wish my wife would learn to do that old craft. Men are fascinated, Women are disgusted.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

courier770 said:


> I often bring my knitting to work with me to work on during my break. Had been working on some socks when one of my coworkers approached me with one of my metal DPNs and said "I believe this weapon belongs to you".


I'm enjoying all of the comments, but this one in particular made me LOL. I often tell my DH, "Don't mess with me! I have needles and I know how to use them!"


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


Give 'em hell, Doc


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Many times "I am going to a baby shower on Saturday (it's Tuesday). Could you make me a baby blanket for a gift?"
I have found people who don't knit (or crochet) don't have any idea the time there is in a project.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

The question I get the most and first is "what are you making?" I usually respond and say "They're x amount of dollars" I've sold quite a few things that way.

I also get the "I couldn't have the patience for that" comment (usually in waiting rooms) and respond with "It beats reading year-old magazines about stuff I'm not interested in. I'd rather be productive than bored."

I also get the "I wish I could do that" and I tell them I teach and give them my card, but like others have said, no takers so far.

Doc, I forgot to thank you for your years of service to our country.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

PiggiesMom said:


> I'm enjoying all of the comments, but this one in particular made me LOL. I often tell my DH, "Don't mess with me! I have needles and I know how to use them!"


When I hear comments like that, I remember an NCIS program which had the murder victim stabbed with an elderly ladies knitting needle which he took when the lady was sleeping.


----------



## tesshoffman (Jan 21, 2011)

Most common questions: "Don't you get bored?" and "How do you find the time?" My answer to both is, "What do YOU do while you're watching mindless TV or sitting and staring in a doctor's waiting room?" The answer for most people, I fear, if they are honest is, well, I just sit and stare at mindless TV or sit and stare at the walls in the doctor's waiting room, or, my "favorite" of their pastimes - sit and stare at mindless TV in the doctor's waiting room. That way, they're multitasking - sitting, staring, and losing brain synapses all at the same time!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I was never able to have children, so when I knitted/crocheted as a younger person, & someone would say "can you whip one of those afghans (or whatever) out for me?", (never intending to even pay for the yarn), I liked to say, "you bet! Just as soon as you whip one of those cute little babies out for me!" LOL


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

domesticgod said:


> The question I get the most and first is "what are you making?" I usually respond and say "They're x amount of dollars" I've sold quite a few things that way.
> 
> I also get the "I couldn't have the patience for that" comment (usually in waiting rooms) and respond with "It beats reading year-old magazines about stuff I'm not interested in. I'd rather be productive than bored."
> 
> ...


Doc I also thank you for your service, my son was in the Army and served during desert storm. 
I usually crochet and/or knit at work during lunch, especially when it's crunch time and the project needs to be done soon. I have so far taught 5 or 6 to knit the fun fur scarfs, we did it for a Christmas project. You wouldn't believe all the scarves those people made. Once they got going, they wouldn't stop. And...I have taught two of my co-workers and my oldest granddaughter to crochet granny squares. It is such a good feeling to pass on your knowledge.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Cin said:


> I was never able to have children, so when I knitted/crocheted as a younger person, & someone would say "can you whip one of those afghans (or whatever) out for me?", (never intending to even pay for the yarn), I liked to say, "you bet! Just as soon as you whip one of those cute little babies out for me!" LOL


great reply


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I love and agree with the comments about men being fascinated. I have had a lot of men who ask and look, and are fascinated by interchangeable circulars. They sometimes ask to see how I knit after I have explained it is basically one looong knot on a piece of "string" and they say "wow" when they "get" it.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

past said:


> I get asked "Is that knit or crotchet?". I guess there are a lot of people out there who don't know the difference between crochet with 1 hook and knitting with 2 needles.


Do you remember several years ago when quilted Northern tissue had an animated commercial where the ladies were "quilting" it with knitting needles? Started such a ruckus that they had to change the commercial to show them using quilting needles. Apparently they don't know the diff between knitting and quilting, either.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

gremlin_in_the_attic said:


> I often get the same comment -- that it's an "old lady thing" so my reply is: I'm training for my retirement!


love the reply.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Funniest comment came from my DH last weekend driving with relatives on the way home from a road trip. I was quietly knitting away, listening to music. My husband's cousin said that she would like for me to teach her how to crochet. Before I could respond, my DH pipes up, "She isn't crocheting right now. That's when she uses that hooky thing. She's sewing. She's using needles."

Really?!! I thought I had educated him better than that!!!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I am a spinner - I notice that women look at my fiber and men (and little boys look at my wheel. At a fair one little boy (age 4) stood and watched the wheel for at least 20 minutes - then moved so he could see from the back for another 10. Never said a word. I asked his mother what college he was going to - Rensalleer or MIT. Men often ask me to stop the wheel so they can take a picture of the mechanism (it is a tower wheel).


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

One other interesting event stands out in my mind. My best friend was pregnant with her second child. Her hubby, was doing his last business trip before the due date, and she stayed with me those days so she wouldn't be alone as she was so tired. Needless to say, she went into labor while he was out of town. I took her to the hospital and was crocheting away while she was in labor. The doctor comes in to examine her and watches me crocheting. He says: "They should teach that in medical school. Maybe then more of us doctors could stitch better!"

Well, 25 years later, most doctors don't stitch, they staple!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, how about -- If you can knit, I should be able to knit, because I'm a woman, too. Sort of like, "I don't know if I can speak French. I've never tried."


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I say it's knitting, like socks and even pantyhose are made. Yes, in factories, but it's the same process. And you can crochet? That's nice. I can't crochet. I like the look and feel of knitting better anyhow.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I say, "It would be a heck of a world if everybody liked the same thing... It's a heck of a world, anyhow."


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

MartyCare said:


> Oh, how about -- If you can knit, I should be able to knit, because I'm a woman, too. Sort of like, "I don't know if I can speak French. I've never tried."


Or if you can knit, sew, and cross stitch why can't you crochet? I used to get this one when younger " Since your mom's a florist and great designer, why aren't you?" Which I answered "We all have our talents, that's her's, and these are mine!"


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

"Knit one, purl two." "Yes. That's called uneven ribbing. It looks nice as a cuff on hats or socks. Like this ribbing here on my (or your) sweater. See that? It's called ribbing, and it stretc... Nice haircut there, on the back of your head."


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

This isn't a question, but non-knitters seem to think you can carry on a conversation, watch TV, and deal with numerous interruptions while you're knitting and yet turn out perfectly made garments. Apparently they don't realize you have to pay attention and count!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I usually get asked how long it takes to make an afghan. Since I don't time my work or keep track of how long, it is hard to answer this question. Also, it depends on the pattern and the size. I can make a ruffle scarf in 2-1/2 hours and a dish cloth in about the same amount of time depending on the pattern. Baby booties take me an evening or two and regular scarves about two evenings, maybe three depending on the pattern. I do not knit and crochet for speed. I knit and crochet to relax and just go at my own leisurely pace. Another question I get asked a lot is "what are you making?" I usually show the picture from the pattern when asked this.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I wanna do it. Could you teach me? usually a complicated thread crochet with beads in every stitch to make a rope necklace.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Torticollus said:


> How do they think old ladies got good at knitting, - they started when they were young, maybe even in childhood. Such a foolish notion!


I learned to knit when I was 12. I am now 70. Guess the "old lady" part has finally caught up with me.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Donna1 said:


> Hi All...I took my knitting to the car dealer the other day when I had my car serviced....and a lady said "BOY!" you don't see THAT any more, it's a dying art.... Hope not!!
> Happy Trails


How could it be a dying art when the yarn companies are doing well. If it were a dying art, hardly any yarn would be sold. Also, look at all the new novelty yarns being sold. No, I don't think it is a dying art.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

It is not dying, but it is not universally done as it was in the past. Women would sit and knit while they visited. Everyone knew how to knit. Now it is a faddy thing in the USA, although the fad has caused a lot of people to move from knit only scarves on huge needles to exquisite projects. Socks really got popular after having been a dying art.


----------



## RiversNorth (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow Doc, I'm impressed!


----------



## mdbigmama (Apr 7, 2013)

not the same weight or color or something about store bought versus hand made


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

When using 9 inch circulars for a sock, I have been asked "are those real knitting needles, or toy needles?". Ha.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

How about, "Isn't that too (fill in the blank: small/large/heavy/fine/dark/light)usually from a non-knitter who hasn't the faintest idea about design.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Lostie said:


> This is the not unexpected one: "Could you make one for me ...."


I have had that too. I don't usually make anything for people in general. It has to be for my loved ones and only if they want it. I've found that knitting anything as a gift isn't always appreciated because they just don't get the work involved. I knit a lot for my mother and only by request. She asks, I deliver!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

I have been enjoying reading all these comments.
My 2 favorites: (gasp) you're using circular needles and knitting in the round, you must be an expert! (At least she knew what she was looking at).
and: Wow that's beautiful, but you kniow that knitting is a dying art? To which I replied "no, actually, it's thriving".


----------



## ccollier (Apr 17, 2013)

Lostie said:


> This is the not unexpected one: "Could you make one for me ...."


Yes, I get this one all the time. Like it would only take me a few hours to knit up a sweater for you....... I'd rather spend the few hours teaching someone to knit so they can make their own sweater!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I often bring my knitting to work with me to work on during my break. Had been working on some socks when one of my coworkers approached me with one of my metal DPNs and said "I believe this weapon belongs to you".


LOL!!!


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> same thing whether knitting or spinning, FROM WOMEN: Why do you do that when you can buy it? "I am so glad I don't have to do THAT" From MEN: Wow that is neat, wish my wife would learn to do that old craft. Men are fascinated, Women are disgusted.


These creatures with no quality control should be made to sleep on sheets of bri-nylon and wear crimplene slacks forever more.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

BunnyZ said:


> When I knit socks I am viewed as "magical" due to the lovely patterns in the sock yarn (self patterning/stripe) yarn. I just chuckle to myself and say it's not really that difficult. Usually I give away the "secret" before the end of the conversation.


The question I get with socks, is, "How do you work with so many needles?" Or "how do you know which needle to use?" when there are multiple needles. But I haven't knitted long, about 3 years, so I understand why all the questions. 
I have crocheted for 15+ years, and the frequent question with either needle art is: Is that difficult?


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

shepherd said:


> I am a spinner - I notice that women look at my fiber and men (and little boys look at my wheel..


I have to comment that I absolutely adore the way your punctuation affected your meaning here. 

Women look at your fiber and men. How true, how true.

:thumbup:


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

I get people telling me that they could never use 4 or 5 dpn's and how did I ever learn to do that. I just got a book from the library and taught myself. And a sweet gal I work with at library visited an alpaca farm and said she thought I would knit her a scarf. So I said I'd do better than that and taught her how to knit. She made a scarf that was way beyond beginner's skills. We were both proud. She knitted xmas gifts too.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

yesterday wile sitting in the lobby of a hotel Inn,what are you knitting oh socks well Thelma you was right it's not mittens....


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes! "That hat is too small for a baby." Well, um, it stretches. Yes, these mittens look large/small for an 8-year-old, but I have tried them on several children that age in Dear Daughter's class.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> In the past few days, I've been asked the same question by non-knitters repeatedly upon seeing my work: What are the safety pins (plastic stitch markers)? Now, I understand the question itself, but it just seems odd to me that I get asked that before anything else.
> 
> I expect non-knitters to wonder why there is a long cord attaching the needles, since circular needles do not look like straight needles. It's the fascination with the little diaper pins that I find so funny.
> 
> What questions do non-knitters ask you that you don't expect?


My granddaughter doesn't ask she demands :lol: I have some scrap yarn that she plays with along with a crochet hook or knitting needles (yes she gets a hold of them). She is going to be 3 in Sept and she demanded for me to make a blanket with her scrap yarn and make it now. Out of the mouths of babes right?


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

I get told that nobody knits these days!! I tell them that on Teesside, where I live, I could join in a different knitting group somewhere here on every day of the week and still not visit them all. Happy Knitting!


----------



## laceyj1204 (Apr 1, 2013)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


Well, firstly I would like to thank you for your service to our country! Secondly, I'd like to commend you for knitting. I've been knitting and crocheting for years and I personally have never seen a man doing it. I've seen a few on TV, but never in person. Again, thanks for being awesome!


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hipoldfarmgirl said:


> I was knitting up a storm, baby socks on dp needles, while my daughter was in labor in March. Labor went all wkd long. Her father in law said, "you mean you got four of dem poky things there to stick me with?" I guess he (a truck driver with a heart of gold) had never watched a person knitting. within a month and a half, I was told some yarn would be coming my way, coming up from Fla to Indiana to Mich. Oh MY God!!! Huge boxes of old yarn, crochet thread and the antique patterns too from a 103 yr old lady who died. And the reason they found her to be a relative was the DNA testing thru mouth swabs done for the genealogy websites!


What a story--love it!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Here's my favorite question. It came from my granddaughter.

"Grandma, what are you making? Is it for me?"
"You'll have to wait and see. It's a surprise."
Long pause.
"But will I be the one surprised?"


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Had a coworker (man) ask me to knit him a car. I told him if he got me the "yarn", I would give it a try.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Had a coworker (man) ask me to knit him a car. I told him if he got me the "yarn", I would give it a try.


Sounds just like something a man would say doesn't it? LOL!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

colleenmay said:


> Here's my favorite question. It came from my granddaughter.
> 
> "Grandma, what are you making? Is it for me?"
> "You'll have to wait and see. It's a surprise."
> ...


For me that may depend on how tired I am while knitting. :shock:


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Ann Eales said:


> kaylink]I get more comments on my age and why im knitting or crocheting since its an old lady thing to do. I like to think that its making its way to the youth
> 
> My daughters always get this too


That makes me feel old because I never get asked that, just once would be nice


----------



## francraft (Nov 8, 2012)

I was at a baseball tournament this weekend. i was crocheting a dish when a you girl maybe 8 came up to the concession stand. 
she sat down and started asking me questions. Was that hard to learn,
would she be able to lean. Too bad she wasn't from my town. I gave her a small scrubbing I made while we were talking. I also told her parents where they were classes be taught. Hope they take her.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

"My Grandmother used to do that. I didn't think anyone did that kind of stuff anymore!"


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

vayankee said:


> I'm most often asked what I'm making. I keep handy a small bag that zips closed and just holds two balls of Sugar and Cream - I always have a dishcloth in progress since it requires only a simple pattern that requires no written directions. One of my husband's doctors, after I told him that it was a dishcloth and I carried it to pass the time in waiting rooms and such, remarked that if it turned into a scarf, he'd know we'd been waiting too long! Lol!


Back in '75 when I was in my 30's I broke a leg and was seeing a doctor who had legendary waits in his office. I made a joke about an afghan I was working on, said it started out as a scarf. Everyone laughed.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

cher45 said:


> Many times "I am going to a baby shower on Saturday (it's Tuesday). Could you make me a baby blanket for a gift?"
> I have found people who don't knit (or crochet) don't have any idea the time there is in a project.


I tell prospective parents on the gift list that I need a heads up. Anytime the next day is fine - think about it. Chortle-Chortle.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Is that knitting?


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Leanna x


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

arwenian said:


>


Love it I was wondering were all the man have gone lately .hope we hear more from them


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


Do you get asked how you learned? People always assume my mother taught me. My mother wouldn't know which end is the working end of a needle!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

elaineadams said:


> The most popular question I am asked is "can anyone do that....is it easy?" and the question is usually posed by men


I say knitting is like cooking, if you can read, you can do it. Then I hold up my pattern! :lol:


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

Lostie said:


> This is the not unexpected one: "Could you make one for me ...."


I've been asked the same thing...my stock answer is: "I have many items on my list, but I can teach you to knit so you can make whatever you want." (So far...no takers on that.)


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

vayankee said:


> I'm most often asked what I'm making. I keep handy a small bag that zips closed and just holds two balls of Sugar and Cream - I always have a dishcloth in progress since it requires only a simple pattern that requires no written directions. One of my husband's doctors, after I told him that it was a dishcloth and I carried it to pass the time in waiting rooms and such, remarked that if it turned into a scarf, he'd know we'd been waiting too long! Lol!


I worked in the medical field all my working career. I think the dr comment was hilarious as we have all waited in the waiting room too long.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

"You made that??" I cannot decide if that is a good question or a bad question!


----------



## SueGu (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes, people you don't even know (say in a waiting room) ask if you will knit them one and they will pay for the yarn! As if your time doesn't matter.


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

I was on a bus trip and brought along a pretty complex project with me. Not a really smart thing to do on the bus. After frogging back a few rows several times the older gentleman in the row across from me said. "I love watching you knit, it reminds me of my wife....she would pull things out so many times it amazed me that she ever got anything done". I wasn't so sure his trip down memory lane was a compliment to me, but it put a smile on his face, so I figured it was a good thing!.....


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

One question that I get asked frequently is "How long does it take you to do that". I often make small dolls and items like the ones in the Jean Greenhowe nativity set and I really can't keep track of the time I spend on each item so I can't give any kind of an answer. I also usually have several WIPs and go from one to another, so the time I spend on any one item can vary greatly.
Razzle


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lannie, sounds like a good memory to me! My mother passed away when I was a fairly young adult (still in my 20's). Dad gave me all of her knitting needles and crochet hooks, in addition to those that belonged to his mother..he said "they shouldn't sit around waiting to be used". I think he really gave them to because he couldn't bear the sight of those needles and hooks sitting "idle".


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

*"You're making THAT . . ."* (granddaughter's christening gown with 0000 [quad-aught] circ ndl) *". . . from THIS???"* (single-ply lace wt, right next door to cobweb wt.)


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

jestsat said:


> I love the statement - I always wanted to learn to knit but ... My follow up: I would be glad to teach you. So far a few have said they would like that but no comers!


That's the response I always get from other women my age (35), and I always offer as well. If I make the time to specifically invite them to my house for a knitting date, often they will come. I've converted and taught several friends to knit. I have one coming over tomorrow so I can keep teaching her. She's gone from learning to knit and purl two months ago to jumping right into her first sock project!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Abut a month ago, my husband needed to go shopping at Home Depot and said he would need at least a half hour. I took my knitting to the garden furniture area and sat and knit. Several people asked what I was doing and one lady said she used to knit and seeing me knitting made her want to start back. Most common thing people say is " I could never do that" I always say yes you can if you want to.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

GrannyGoode said:


> *"You're making THAT . . ."* (granddaughter's christening gown with 0000 [quad-aught] circ ndl) *". . . from THIS???"* (single-ply lace wt, right next door to cobweb wt.)


Would love to see that have you got a picture


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> Had a coworker (man) ask me to knit him a car. I told him if he got me the "yarn", I would give it a try.


Old joke... Did you hear about the elderly lady who bought
1000 pounds if steel wool so she could knit herself a sports
car? I heard that shortly after I learned to knit in 1963.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


Way to go Doc :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I am sure you can handle any remarks that come your way ;-)


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


I have read all the posts and decided you have the winning one.

I am an 'old lady' of 75 and I guess people expect to see me knitting.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The "money" question bothers me the most "can't you buy that cheaper" by someone driving a gas guzzling SUV! Uh "yeah I could and you could drive hybrid but do we really want to get into that?".

My knitting needles are powered by Sheep, Alpaca, Llama, Cashmere goats, Bison and Musk Ox. A "fill up" can last me weeks and entertain me for months, can you say the same for your Chevy Suburban?


----------



## blmitch (Jan 1, 2012)

A friend said to me today, while browsing at Hobby Lobby, "oh you have books to tell you how to knit something?" That was definitely a first for me!!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

When I had my knee replaced in December the "on duty" physician one day asked if I could help him teach his 10 and 12 year-old daughters to knit. He said he had helped them cast on but needed more help. Unfortunately I never saw him again and can't remember his name. I might go look at their photo directory and see if I can spot him.
----
And, "thanks" to all our veterans.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> One other interesting event stands out in my mind. My best friend was pregnant with her second child. Her hubby, was doing his last business trip before the due date, and she stayed with me those days so she wouldn't be alone as she was so tired. Needless to say, she went into labor while he was out of town. I took her to the hospital and was crocheting away while she was in labor. The doctor comes in to examine her and watches me crocheting. He says: "They should teach that in medical school. Maybe then more of us doctors could stitch better!"
> 
> Well, 25 years later, most doctors don't stitch, they staple!


One of my cousins knew in his 20s he was going to be a doctorand asked me to teach him to knit so his hands would learn to be dexterous. He's with Doctors Without Borders now!

But one of my favorite unexpected questions was from a small boy who got more and more worried as he watched me knit on circular needles, and finally burst out "How can you ever stop? It doesn't have an end!" Poor kid was really worried about me and didn't calm down completely until I cast off a few inches to show him I wasn't doomed to knit a tube that would reach to the stars.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I laugh when people say knitting is an old lady thing! I am 83 so technically I am an old lady but I started knitting at 6 and in high school I knitted in class all the time, some teachers didn't like it but I got good grades so it was allowed. I have always knitted in public and still do, at Mcdonalds, meetings etc. I used to knit in the car on long trips too, so of course it's not just an old lady thing!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hipoldfarmgirl said:


> I was knitting up a storm, baby socks on dp needles, while my daughter was in labor in March. Labor went all wkd long. Her father in law said, "you mean you got four of dem poky things there to stick me with?" I guess he (a truck driver with a heart of gold) had never watched a person knitting. within a month and a half, I was told some yarn would be coming my way, coming up from Fla to Indiana to Mich. Oh MY God!!! Huge boxes of old yarn, crochet thread and the antique patterns too from a 103 yr old lady who died. And the reason they found her to be a relative was the DNA testing thru mouth swabs done for the genealogy websites!


That's amazing!


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

snoopylover said:


> I laugh when people say knitting is an old lady thing! I am 83 so technically I am an old lady but I started knitting at 6 and in high school I knitted in class all the time, some teachers didn't like it but I got good grades so it was allowed. I have always knitted in public and still do, at Mcdonalds, meetings etc. I used to knit in the car on long trips too, so of course it's not just an old lady thing!


You were ahead of your time--the latest research shows that you recall 39% more information when your hands are busy while you're listening! (I remember the exact number because when I heard it I was fidgeting with a stress ball ;-).


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

shepherd said:


> Men often ask me to stop the wheel so they can take a picture of the mechanism (it is a tower wheel).


That is so true about men being fascinated by the wheel. Almost every Sunday I get a mother announcing to her child, "Oh look honey! She's making wool." Last Sunday a man, we shall call Mr Know-It-All, told the group he was with that I was using a weaving machine. When I explained it was a spinning wheel he hurried off to the next booth but his friends stayed to watch me spin and asked some intelligent questions.
With knitting I get, "How can you do that without looking?", "What are you making?" and "My grandma/mother/wife/aunt used to do that."


----------



## Sierra Sue (May 1, 2013)

"How long did it take to knit that?"


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

kaylink said:


> I get more comments on my age and why im knitting or crocheting since its an old lady thing to do. I like to think that its making its way to the youth.


I wonder if that mentality will ever change? I am 56 years old and have been knitting since I was about 10. My younger sister used to call me "the old lady in the rocking chair who is always knitting or crocheting."


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

A neighbor's wife recently died and when he saw me outside knitting, he asked if I knew how to knit? He then offered me all of her yarn, patterns & supplies. When he brought me out a large mesh laundry hamper full of yarn, a box full of pattern books (crochet) and a tin full of crochet hooks, I understood the question. There was one pair of straight knitting needles (still in their original package) in all of this. But, the worst part is in knowing her, she never told me she worked with yarn. We could have had so many friendly conversations instead of passing "Hello"s.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

ra1nb0z, how nice of your neighbor (the widower) but alas, what a shame you never knew his wife was a fiber artist.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

courier770 said:


> ra1nb0z, how nice of your neighbor (the widower) but alas, what a shame you never knew his wife was a fiber artist.


I live in a senior community and so many of the residents, seeing me do one of the many needle arts I do, have said, "I used to do that." But they no longer even try! I tried to organize a knitting group and not one person signed up! It's very discouraging. They admire my work but don't even want to try!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

ra1nb0z said:


> They admire my work but don't even want to try!


They were never *real* knitters. They just dabbled in the craft or perhaps they are like my friend who is gradually giving me her entire stash (I'm beginning to suspect she owned a yarn shop.) due to very painful arthritis in her hands.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

sseidel said:


> I get told that too and I am an older lady but not an old lady! I love to hear and do think that more and more "younger" people are taking an interest in learning fiber arts. Keep on knitting / crocheting especially in public. :thumbup:


I have been knitting since I was 11 years old and I have had people actually say that knitting/crocheting is a dying art which is furthest from the truth.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> That is so true about men being fascinated by the wheel. Almost every Sunday I get a mother announcing to her child, "Oh look honey! She's making wool." Last Sunday a man, we shall call Mr Know-It-All, told the group he was with that I was using a weaving machine. When I explained it was a spinning wheel he hurried off to the next booth but his friends stayed to watch me spin and asked some intelligent questions.
> With knitting I get, "How can you do that without looking?", "What are you making?" and "My grandma/mother/wife/aunt used to do that."


or you get the comment that their mother/grandma/aunt etc. tried to teach them and gave up because they couldn't get the hang of it.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> They were never *real* knitters. They just dabbled in the craft or perhaps they are like my friend who is gradually giving me her entire stash (I'm beginning to suspect she owned a yarn shop.) due to very painful arthritis in her hands.


My mother was like that. She wanted to do a project, so she went out & bought all of the stuff (yarn, needles, hooks, row counters, rings for marking, pattern books, etc.) and would work a small portion of the project and then get bored. My MIL was an avid knitter & crocheter with a lot of supplies. I inherited from both of them, being the only girl and the only one interested in needlework. Lucky me.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> or you get the comment that their mother/grandma/aunt etc. tried to teach them and gave up because they couldn't get the hang of it.


My 10 year old grand-daughter asked me to teach her the Haredanger embroidery I was doing. I showed her (and praised her for trying) but her work was a real mess. A year later, she asked again. So, I showed her again. She picked it up like she was born to it! She even got a second place ribbon for her Hardanger entry in our county fair! I think the timing just has to be right - and the desire to learn!


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

sseidel said:


> I get told that too and I am an older lady but not an old lady! I love to hear and do think that more and more "younger" people are taking an interest in learning fiber arts. Keep on knitting / crocheting especially in public. :thumbup:


We need the younger people to be interested to keep the arts alive. I'm so happy that my granddaughter-in-law crochets.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

dad's funnyface said:


> We need the younger people to be interested to keep the arts alive. I'm so happy that my granddaughter-in-law crochets.


There are people out there and a lot of them of various ages that are knitters and crocheters. There are also a lot of men out there that are knitters/crocheters as well. In fact if you remember your knitting history. knitting started with men knitting fishing nets.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

ra1nb0z said:


> My 10 year old grand-daughter asked me to teach her the Haredanger embroidery I was doing. I showed her (and praised her for trying) but her work was a real mess. A year later, she asked again. So, I showed her again. She picked it up like she was born to it! She even got a second place ribbon for her Hardanger entry in our county fair! I think the timing just has to be right - and the desire to learn!


I had never heard of haredanger embroidery, so had to look it up (love the internet!) and I am in awe of the patience and care it must take to do it. Kudos to your granddaughter for learning it!


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

PATRICIAKEITH said:


> I get told that nobody knits these days!! I tell them that on Teesside, where I live, I could join in a different knitting group somewhere here on every day of the week and still not visit them all. Happy Knitting!


 lucky you


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

momskii said:


> lucky you


Not enough hours in the day, wouldn't you agree? I've cut down on non-essentials like housework but still struggle.  x


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

vayankee said:


> I had never heard of haredanger embroidery, so had to look it up (love the internet!) and I am in awe of the patience and care it must take to do it. Kudos to your granddaughter for learning it!


Hardanger is my primary passion, I've been creating my own designs for years. But, at 73, I'm developing sporadic tremors in my left hand which is making it frustrating & very slow to do a Hardanger piece. However the motions involved in knitting seem to be something that calms my left hand down. So, I'm back to knitting!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


One of my brothers was in vietnam as well (engineers) and when he was in Borneo their socks were rotting with the damp and he asked mum to send needles and yarn so there he was knitting up his own socks and being asked by all the men to teach them ) mum taught all my brothers to sew and knit


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Cin said:


> I was never able to have children, so when I knitted/crocheted as a younger person, & someone would say "can you whip one of those afghans (or whatever) out for me?", (never intending to even pay for the yarn), I liked to say, "you bet! Just as soon as you whip one of those cute little babies out for me!" LOL


GREAT answer! LOL


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

mirium said:


> One of my cousins knew in his 20s he was going to be a doctorand asked me to teach him to knit so his hands would learn to be dexterous. He's with Doctors Without Borders now!
> 
> But one of my favorite unexpected questions was from a small boy who got more and more worried as he watched me knit on circular needles, and finally burst out "How can you ever stop? It doesn't have an end!" Poor kid was really worried about me and didn't calm down completely until I cast off a few inches to show him I wasn't doomed to knit a tube that would reach to the stars.


LOLOL poor kid LOL


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

ra1nb0z said:


> I live in a senior community and so many of the residents, seeing me do one of the many needle arts I do, have said, "I used to do that." But they no longer even try! I tried to organize a knitting group and not one person signed up! It's very discouraging. They admire my work but don't even want to try!


I was just wondering if it might work to do a shout out to knit for a particular cause. Maybe doing it to help premie babies, or children living in shelters (for example) might get them together.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

TeeneeBee said:


> I was just wondering if it might work to do a shout out to knit for a particular cause. Maybe doing it to help premie babies, or children living in shelters (for example) might get them together.


I tried that here in the retirement village where I live TeeneeBee, I too was disappointed. I suggested for the ladies here to knit care bears. No one wanted to until I donated a laundry basketful of yarn and all the spare needles I had.


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> I tried that here in the retirement village where I live TeeneeBee, I too was disappointed. I suggested for the ladies here to knit care bears. No one wanted to until I donated a laundry basketful of yarn and all the spare needles I had.


What a shame! Would have been great to have a club on the doorstep. Their loss.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


 :thumbup: And I'll wager you have some excellent answers for those remarks. Most questions I get are "when did you learn to do that?" They are surprised to hear; "when I was a teenager"... And "Thank You Sir" for you service.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

That's an interesting comment. Maybe when they saw the laundry basket full of yarns and needles, their fingers got to twitching. 

I also like the idea of suggesting a place to donate to. "Let's make baby booties!!" "Oh, no, even my grandchildren are grown up now." But to pick a charity that they can connect with, that can make all the difference. It helps to focus on, little sad children cuddling care bears, for instance.
Carol K in OH


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

My sister in South Africa has received my first Wingspan. She is delighted with it, and her first comment was "it looks so complicated".


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Reyna said:


> My sister in South Africa has received my first Wingspan. She is delighted with it, and her first comment was "it looks so complicated".


Did you respond with, "Yes, it was." ;-)


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

I wish there was a 'like' button on here.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

TeeneeBee said:


> I wish there was a 'like' button on here.


Me too! Where is the suggestion box?


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

TeeneeBee said:


> I wish there was a 'like' button on here.


Use your :thumbup: over there on the left.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

People are very curious about what you are doing when you knit or crochet. But I think if they ask "why do that when you can buy it in the store" with "Why do you go to restaurants when you can cook at home?"


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

"How long does it take you to knit that?"
How long does it take you to read a book?"


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I recently got a job with the company across the hall from my most recent previous job. Some of my new co-workers didn't recognize me until they saw my knitting bag... One guy asked me if I'd make him some chopos (slippers). I told him I'm not very fast and I haven't even made any for my husband yet.  I haven't been asked yet why I'd make something when I can get it cheaper at the store, but I think my answer would be to the effect that when I make it myself I can pick the pattern and the type of yarn.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> Did you respond with, "Yes, it was." ;-)


No, I said it was easy, you just need to know how to do short rows, and her reply was Well, there you go! I left it at that, lol!


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Reyna said:


> No, I said it was easy, you just need to know how to do short rows, and her reply was Well, there you go! I left it at that, lol!


 :thumbup:


----------



## ksenia88 (Jun 30, 2013)

kaylink said:


> I get more comments on my age and why im knitting or crocheting since its an old lady thing to do. I like to think that its making its way to the youth.


I get exactly the same thing. As soon as people find out that I knit (and that I like doing it) I get some strange looks and comments about it being for older people. If only they knew the broad range of ages of the people on this forum, then they would see how wrong they are.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

ksenia88 said:


> I get exactly the same thing. As soon as people find out that I knit (and that I like doing it) I get some strange looks and comments about it being for older people. If only they knew the broad range of ages of the people on this forum, then they would see how wrong they are.


I started knitting when I was 11 years old. When I was in high school rumours spread that I was pregnant. I didn't care. After four years at the same school the rumour mongers eventually clued in that I just liked to knit.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


I can only imagine

Thank you for your service. My GS left yesterday for Great Lakes. A Navy Man now!


----------



## StnFlwr (Feb 25, 2011)

My Mom tried to pick off the brushed alpaca.


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

Lannie said:


> I was on a bus trip and brought along a pretty complex project with me. Not a really smart thing to do on the bus. After frogging back a few rows several times the older gentleman in the row across from me said. "I love watching you knit, it reminds me of my wife....she would pull things out so many times it amazed me that she ever got anything done". I wasn't so sure his trip down memory lane was a compliment to me, but it put a smile on his face, so I figured it was a good thing!.....


That's a great story. We all "frog." And I'm amazed myself when I get something done (mainly something that is difficult)!


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> I am a 69-year old former Vietnam combat Marine hospital corpsman. Crusty OLD man. You think you get remarks. HAW!


I knew a college president who took his needlework with him to church business meetings. He was working on chair seat covers and did beautiful work. His wife was a knitter and also did great work.

So you're in good company, "Crusty" Doc.


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

Most asked question is: What are you making?

Last year I was in the London airport, knitting, and missed my flight to the US because a woman sitting near me asked that question. We got to talking, and I was completely (and nicely) distracted.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

I take some form of needlework with me wherever I go. Then, I'm prepared if I have to wait in line for something or someone. I believe it makes my wait much shorter, but then I'm so distracted maybe it only seems shorter. Anyway, I'm not going to jinx it by leaving my work home - then I'll really end up on the end of a l-o-o-o-n-g line!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm almost finished knitting a baby blanket and someone asked me if I started it from scratch.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

RachelL said:


> I'm almost finished knitting a baby blanket and someone asked me if I started it from scratch.


----------



## Sierra Sue (May 1, 2013)

I learned the basics of knitting at 10 yrs. old and started a yellow short-sleeve sweater....worked on it through 11 yrs old and lost interest at 12---my grandmother finished it for me and I got a little wear out of it before I outgrew it. I never picked up knitting needles again until about 20 when a girlfriend wanted me to knit a sweater for her new baby. I made the sweater (turned out beautiful), then launched into argyle socks for all my uncles and have never stopped knitting since--I am now 74 yrs. old. 
Knitting isn't an "old lady's art", but when we are in our early teens, perhaps there are other things that we are more interested in!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I just taught my friends DIL(30) how to knit. She has already made some scarfs two blankets and is working on a sweater. So nice to see her enjoyment. I knit for her husband years ago. Everyone should have a Hobby and it can be anything The younger you are the longer you can enjo it.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

I was on a flight last week and had two very different reactions to my knitting of a sock. The first was an older woman who told me I was knitting wrong. She summoned a flight attendant and demanded my knitting be confiscated because 'my ineptness' was 'simply maddening'. The woman was told to sit down, calm down and stop causing trouble. She did not like the way I was throwing the yarn.

Sitting beside me were two children flying to visit their grandparents; a boy about 10 and his slightly older sister. They were fascinated by the concept of knitting one's own socks. Neither had knitted before but eagerly accepted my offer to learn. A 2.25 mm circular needle (8-inch Addi) and sock yarn are not the ideal way to learn knitting yet these lovely young people persevered. There were loops, knots, dropped stitches, the usual beginner mistakes. Several hours later when we reached our destination, their stitches were showing noticeable improvement. They asked if they could keep the sock-in-progress and the needle. At the terminal, they excitedly showed their grandmother the sock and she had to let them explain which parts each had knitted before the children would move along to the baggage claim area.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

mojave said:


> I was on a flight last week and had two very different reactions to my knitting of a sock. The first was an older woman who told me I was knitting wrong. She summoned a flight attendant and demanded my knitting be confiscated because 'my ineptness' was 'simply maddening'. The woman was told to sit down, calm down and stop causing trouble. She did not like the way I was throwing the yarn.
> 
> That's hysterical! I didn't know there was such a thing as undercover knitting police. The sad thing is that years ago I stopped knitting because well-meaning friends of mine made me feel inadequate by being a thrower. Upon picking up needles again last fall after a 20 year gap, I did finally figure out how to knit continental. It is much quicker, but it took me a lot of effort to learn to knit 'right' which was left. I also know there is nothing wrong with either method (or flicking) if you are finding your bliss.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

mojave said:


> I was on a flight last week and had two very different reactions to my knitting of a sock. The first was an older woman who told me I was knitting wrong. She summoned a flight attendant and demanded my knitting be confiscated because 'my ineptness' was 'simply maddening'. The woman was told to sit down, calm down and stop causing trouble. She did not like the way I was throwing the yarn.


I wonder if she had a heart attack when she saw you teaching those children how to knit "wrong".LOL


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Again and again....
I usually reply:
1. If I make it, it always fits right.
2. The stores don't sell this in this style/size/shape/color, etc.
3. I want something nobody else has.
4. I like to show off that I have this skill.
5. I enjoy It! [This is the one I say with a BIG smile]! 


Aud36 said:


> Why do you do that when you can buy it in a store


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I wonder if she had a heart attack when she saw you teaching those children how to knit "wrong".LOL


She was watching and grumbling when the children started working on the sock. When I glanced up later, she was gone from that seat. My assumption was the flight attendants moved her to another seat. Giving the children that partially-completed sock definitely helped alleviate the monotony of the flight.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I knitted a cashmere/alpaca blend scarf for a coworker. Another coworker asked "how fast can you whip those out I need 5 or 6 for Christmas gifts?". This was a month before Christmas! I told her the price of the yarn, how long it takes to make each one, said I would need to be paid for my time plus the cost of the yarn and she simply walked away.


They have no clue.


----------

